# Leaked: Samyang XP 50mm f/1.2 EF for EF Mount



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 19, 2018)

```
Images of a soon-to-be-announced XP Samyang 50mm f/1.2 EF have leaked out.</p>
<p>This lens will be available for EF mount. We don’t see any markings that would suggest this lens is going to have autofocus, so it’s likely going to be similar to the manual focus XP 85mm f/1.2.</p>
<p>It’s possible this will only be for the EF mount.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 33%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-33792 gallery-columns-3 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/samyang50nok1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/samyang50nok1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/samyang50nok1-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/samyang50nok1-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/samyang50nok2.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/samyang50nok2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/samyang50nok2-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/samyang50nok2-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/samyang50nok3.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/samyang50nok3-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/samyang50nok3-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/samyang50nok3-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## CanonGrunt (Feb 19, 2018)

I hope they make a cine T1.3 version of this lens on the rokinon side. It would be very popular among the low budget and indie film world where they already sell a ton of thier cinema lenses.


----------



## aceflibble (Feb 19, 2018)

Should be nice. The XP 85 has really nice rendering and as long as you can work with manual focus (or even better, if you prefer it) then it smokes the Canon 85 1.2. The Canon 50mm f/1.2 is kind of a technical dog in many regards—nice rendering, but barrel distortion and some pretty horrific aberration—so if this can follow their XP 85's example and just flat beat the Canon 50 while also keeping that nice rendering, we have a winner.
(Especially as the AF on the Canon 1.2s is so bad it makes you want to use them manually all the time anyway... but then, they have _awful_ manual focus, too.)


----------



## Khalai (Feb 19, 2018)

Sporgon said:


> So who buys all these Milvus, Otus Samyang-lenses-at-£600 for still photography ? Do they use LV or are they mainly by people who are using dslrs / mirrorless for video ? I can understand expensive, modern wide angle manual lenses but once we get to telephoto I'm baffled



LV mostly, actually. I bought some used Classic Zeiss primes to slow down my personal photography and I also very much like the aesthetics of those primes as well as colours and overall contrast/rendering/pop thingy.


----------



## roberto (Feb 20, 2018)

It doesn't have AF..

Specifications:
Focal Length: 50mm
Maximum Aperture: 1.2
Image Circle: 24 × 36 mm (full-frame). Will also fit APS-C
Lens Mount: Canon EF
Focusing: Manual
Image Stabilizer: No
Optical Construction: 11 elements / 8 groups
Minimum Aperture: 16
Minimum Focus: 45cm
Maximum Magnification: 0.17x (1:5.9)
Aperture Blades: 9
Filter Size: 86mm
Length: 117mm
Diameter: 93mm
Weight: 1200g
Included Accessories: Lens hood. Front and rear lens caps


----------

